# Laptops



## 7MPOC (Mar 16, 2004)

Hello, 

Im outfitting all of our cruisers with new dell laptops, not tough books. All the mounts from our previous computers are compatible, however many miscellaneous nuts/bolts/bushings are MIA. Anyone know of any places where I can go to physically pick and choose the parts I need? Or any Police suppliers that assist with these items? This is my newly assigned task and I have no idea and no one else seems to know where they were getting the supplies from previously so I want to take care of everything myself and get everything squared away. Thanks for any info.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Home Depot (not sure about Lowes) has pick-your-part bins. Tractor Supply as well. If you can find out the manufacturer of the laptop mount (Jotto Desk is a big supplier) perhaps you can get a parts list and exploded view of the mount and order them direct.


----------



## BRION24 (Sep 19, 2008)

You can try contacting MHQ in Marlboro. They outfit pretty much every cruiser for every department across the state.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Call up the company that made the mounts and tell them what you have going on...they might send you what you need for free or get you a parts listing sheet so you can get what you need.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Trans Cor in Georgetown 978.352.3100, they install all the mounts for MSP.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2009)

BRION24 said:


> You can try contacting MHQ in Marlboro. They outfit pretty much every cruiser for every department across the state.


PFFFFFFFFFFF. If my Segway broke down IN FRONT of that place, I would carry it on my back 50 miles to somewhere where I would be treated like a decent human being.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm surprised MHQ is still in business. After we get our new cars, something fucked up always happens with the wiring and they have to go back.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

MHQ is unreal at how they treat us and how they set up the cars and do the repairs. I have seen them use duck tape to try and fix a mounting problem with a radar unit.


----------

